# An ostermark empire ar,y log



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

With the new edition of fantasy in the offing, I've decided to revive my old empire army. This is made up of stuff I got for free, and the contents of the seventh ed fantasy starter set. I never really managed to gety into fantasy, and whilst I am tempted by doing some form of undead, I thought I'd revive these models, so I can try it out and get the hang of the rules without spending loads of money.

Heres the pics

Knights:









Hand gunners:









Spearmen









Artillery









A lot of the models need a bit of repair work, and all will be being stripped. I intend to get a few extra models (a couple of wizards, and character models and some more standard bearers), but this is more to get my head around the rules, and enjoy some painting than serious competition gaming.

Total of 60 spearmen (eagle eyed amongest you may have notice anur the sword of twighlight as on of my unit champions), 15 knights, 52 handgunners, a great cannon and a helblaster volley gun.

Untill next time
General

Edit: title should read "An ostermark empire army log". If a mod could correct it, I'd be greatful.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

You've got a fair load of stuff here. How are you going to go about stripping them?


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Dettol I think. Bought a big bottle the other day, just got to find somewhere I can leave the mini's to soak in it for a month or so (paints pretty thick in places), possibly the garden.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

nice to see some more fantasy project logs. will be keeping an eye out for some painted stuff! :grin:


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Yey warhammer fantasy! Good luck reviving the armyk:

Skar


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey, a bit of a mini update.
Firstly, had my first fantasy game in years (and the other ones were aginst my brother, when we didn't know what we were doing.), using 8th ed rules. Unfortunately I'd left the empire at home, so borrowed a friends chaos wariors. Was really good fun (although it helped that I got one miscat in the game, my oponent got about 5!). I picked up a few extra mni's, so that I had a few wizards, a BSB and an elector count. I'll be getting an extra body from bits and kits at some point, so I can field 3 wizards (and get most value from the battle wizard boxed set).

The rest are in diluted dettol, attempting a strip (need to dilute it so it covered all the figs. They were painted years ago, and in some places its pretty thick, so I'm gonna leave them for a while (prob check them in about a month). Meanwhile I'm working on a 40K chaos project to keep myself busy.

Anyway, here's the pics:




























Theres also the BSB, but my camera's dead, so I'll take photos for necxt time.

Cheers
General


----------



## SlaaneshLover (Jul 7, 2010)

looking great so far! keep it up, I'll be watching this closely...


----------

